# Transexual porn becoming more popular with the straight guys?



## feinburgrl (Jul 9, 2011)

I like looking at porn. I enjoy it a little bit too much. I'm single so my hand is my hand is my friend. ;-) Anyway I go pichunter and I have notice that they transexual/shemale porn is being shuffle into the straight porn in the main page. Would like to know if transexual porn is becoming more popular now with the straight guys?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 9, 2011)

Sounds like you've been jerking away to it tonight, so it's popular with at least one more guy that we know of now.  GYCH!


----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2011)

Sounds like top notch scientific data, thanks for the info.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 9, 2011)

Got tired of the usual fare didja?


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 9, 2011)

you might be taking too much test bro


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2011)

feinburgrl said:


> I like looking at porn. I enjoy it a little bit too much. I'm single so my hand is my hand is my friend. ;-) Anyway I go pichunter and I have notice that they transexual/shemale porn is being shuffle into the straight porn in the main page. Would like to know if transexual porn is becoming more popular now with the straight guys?



You may have something there, I am pretty popular here among the straight guys.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 10, 2011)

well it was bound to happen. all porn except lesbian porn is pretty much some guy sitting in his room looking at another guys cock and beating off, even waiting for the cum shot and coming while he watches that big juicy porn cock going off. GICH


----------



## KelJu (Jul 10, 2011)

Yep, I've jerked it to tranny porn plenty, and I don't even give a fuck enough to pretend I haven't. If I met a dude that looked as good as those tyrannies I see on xvideos.com, I would fuck them in the ass and probably enjoy it as much as any chick I ever fucked just for the sheer taboo surrounding it. I just have a few stipulations. Their dick can't be bigger than mine and they have to have real hair. Basically, they have to by a chick, who just happens to have a dick. I might even give them a reach around.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 10, 2011)

This shit just got real.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 10, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I just have a few stipulations. Their dick can't be bigger than mine and they have to have real hair.



There's always a catch with you.


----------



## mazdarx7 (Jul 10, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> This shit just got real.



Yeah real quick lol


----------



## mazdarx7 (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm sure billhick isn't far from posting


----------



## minimal (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 10, 2011)

mazdarx7 said:


> I'm sure billhick isn't far from posting



If he posts he tranny outfit, im out


----------



## minimal (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 10, 2011)

minimal said:


>



Cause you know, without the leggings and lingerie it would just be a guy with his dick in a tailpipe.  Stay classy you glorious bastard.

Now one of you f*ckers start the engine and get this guy off already.


----------



## rippedunit (Jul 10, 2011)

View attachment 33382


----------



## DOMS (Jul 10, 2011)

If your a guy that gets turned on by trannies, then by the very definition, you are no longer straight, you're bisexual.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 10, 2011)

DOMS said:


> If your a guy that gets turned on by trannies, then by the very definition, you are no longer straight, you're bisexual.



+1 . Anything goes forum is further proof of homo/bisexuality becoming the norm now a days(even if is in a "joking" kinda way), I wonder if this same people joke around like that in front of their kids.


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 10, 2011)

DOMS said:


> If your a guy that gets turned on by trannies, then by the very definition, you are no longer straight, you're bisexual.



Correction your gay. A man with tits is not a women with a dick.


----------



## awhites1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Well.... No
No there's no well to that.


----------



## CG (Jul 10, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> This shit just got real.



Nigga just made a pizza...


Trannies?

 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleV (Jul 11, 2011)

I guess its just different for each person?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 14, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Yep, I've jerked it to tranny porn plenty, and I don't even give a fuck enough to pretend I haven't. If I met a dude that looked as good as those tyrannies I see on xvideos.com, I would fuck them in the ass and probably enjoy it as much as any chick I ever fucked just for the sheer taboo surrounding it. I just have a few stipulations. Their dick can't be bigger than mine and they have to have real hair. Basically, they have to by a chick, who just happens to have a dick. I might even give them a reach around.



Yes.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 14, 2011)

Fucking a tranny and giving a reach around would give you the feeling of what it would be like to jerk yourself off if you were fat.....good incentive to watch your diet and keep working out.....


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 15, 2011)

View attachment 33488


ichigo said:


> correction your gay. A man with tits is not a women with a dick.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 15, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Yep, I've jerked it to tranny porn plenty, and I don't even give a fuck enough to pretend I haven't. If I met a dude that looked as good as those tyrannies I see on xvideos.com, I would fuck them in the ass and probably enjoy it as much as any chick I ever fucked just for the sheer taboo surrounding it. I just have a few stipulations. Their dick can't be bigger than mine and they have to have real hair. Basically, they have to by a chick, who just happens to have a dick. I might even give them a reach around.



Now let me play the liberal European once more.... fuck it, dude that's sick.


----------



## strength is pain (Jul 16, 2011)

DOMS said:


> If your a guy that gets turned on by trannies, then by the very definition, you are no longer straight, you're bisexual.



If the individual appears to be a beautiful woman then fucking it or even simply being attracted to it is not bisexual. To be bisexual by definition you would need to be sexually attracted to both male and female traits. 

It's not the penis that is attractive but the feminine physique and overall beauty which causes the attraction. I can understand why purely straight men would much rather fuck a gorgeous trannie as opposed to fucking some fat, ugly woman for the sake of a technicality regarding xx and xy chromosomes. 

It's absurd to be labeled gay or bisexual for being attracted to somebody who genuinely appears to be of the opposite sex. 

Many transexuals fail when trying to appear as the opposite sex however when they manage to look convincing it is purely heterosexual to find them attractive.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 16, 2011)

strength is pain said:


> If the individual appears to be a beautiful woman then fucking it or even simply being attracted to it is not bisexual. To be bisexual by definition you would need to be sexually attracted to both male and female traits.
> 
> It's not the penis that is attractive but the feminine physique and overall beauty which causes the attraction. I can understand why purely straight men would much rather fuck a gorgeous trannie as opposed to fucking some fat, ugly woman for the sake of a technicality regarding xx and xy chromosomes.
> 
> ...



So by your definition a man who is attracted to a muscular woman (female bodybuilder for an ex.) is somewhat gay?


----------



## strength is pain (Jul 16, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> So by your definition a man who is attracted to a muscular woman (female bodybuilder for an ex.) is somewhat gay?



It would depend on the level of masculinity. If she had a hardened male-like face and her body resembled that of a jerked and tanned male then in my opinion there may be some level of gayness for being attracted to her. It wouldn't matter that she has an engorged vagina from over a decade of testosterone abuse. If she has strong male traits and you are attracted to her for those reasons then there may or may not be some level of gayness there.

If Jessica Alba had a penis and Dexter Jackson had a vagina who would you fuck first if you had to make a choice?


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 16, 2011)

strength is pain said:


> It would depend on the level of masculinity. If she had a hardened male-like face and her body resembled that of a jerked and tanned male then in my opinion there may be some level of gayness for being attracted to her. It wouldn't matter that she has an engorged vagina from over a decade of testosterone abuse. If she has strong male traits and you are attracted to her for *those reasons *then there may or may not be some level of gayness there.
> 
> If Jessica Alba had a penis and Dexter Jackson had a vagina who would you fuck first if you had to make a choice?



Aha, but that's not what the perv above said, he isn't attracted to the maleness but the femaleness of the tranny. 

Level of gayness? you mean like kinda pregnant?


----------



## KelJu (Jul 16, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> So by your definition a man who is attracted to a muscular woman (female bodybuilder for an ex.) is somewhat gay?



Absolutely. If the chick has 20 inch guns and a man face from too much testosterone, you are a homo for fucking her.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 16, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Absolutely. If the chick has 20 inch guns and a man face from too much testosterone, you are a homo for fucking her.



This reminds me of a joke where me and my friends used to wonder weather we would rather fuck the most beautiful man on the planet or the ugliest woman on the planet...


----------



## KelJu (Jul 16, 2011)

Hot


















Not
















There is more to sexuality than dicks and vaginas.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 16, 2011)

Janet Reno isn't hot?


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 16, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 16, 2011)

Some of yous are fapping to them ladyboys, it's obvious.  You know who you are, so just admit it.  Anyone wanna confess?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Some of yous are fapping to them ladyboys, it's obvious.  You know who you are, so just admit it.  Anyone wanna confess?



I'm sure your typing this with one hand


----------



## strength is pain (Jul 16, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> Aha, but that's not what the perv above said, he isn't attracted to the maleness but the femaleness of the tranny.
> 
> Level of gayness? you mean like kinda pregnant?



Pregnant?  ...and yeah, it's the female traits which would make a tranny attractive. 

If a male would rather fuck some of the old bags pictured here over the hot ladyboys then they are either so moulded by society/family and friends that they've lost their ability to be true to themselves even when their dick is telling them exactly what they would rather do. 

Honestly, I believe some males likes to fuck masculine female bodybuilders as it's some kind of free pass to be a homo and not risk any judgement from society. After all, she has the right pair of chromosomes and she _does_ have a vagina.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 16, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I'm sure your typing this with one hand


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 17, 2011)

strength is pain said:


> Pregnant?  ...and yeah, it's the female traits which would make a tranny attractive.
> 
> If a male would rather fuck some of the old bags pictured here over the hot ladyboys then they are either so moulded by society/family and friends that they've lost their ability to be true to themselves even when their dick is telling them exactly what they would rather do.
> 
> Honestly, I believe some males likes to fuck masculine female bodybuilders as *it's some kind of free pass to be a homo and not risk any judgement from society*. After all, she has the right pair of chromosomes and she _does_ have a vagina.



So pro bodybuilders are homos?

Look if you fuck anything that was born with or has a dick you are gay, plain and fuckin simple.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jul 17, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> So pro bodybuilders are homos?



See the quote below for the straight forward answer. 



KelJu said:


> Absolutely. If the chick has 20 inch guns and a man face from too much testosterone, you are a homo for fucking her.




Men who are attracted to extremely manly women are often closet homos. Its a perfect way to scratch their gay itch without being labelled a fag.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 18, 2011)

This is probably going to prove that I don't belong in this forum, but what the hell exactly is a transexual?   I understand it's a chick with a dick, but how the hell did it get that way?   Is it a dude taking lots of female hormones with breast implants that hasn't had the sexual assignment surgery yet?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 18, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> So pro bodybuilders are homos?


 
I'm betting more than the loyal fanbases realizes, not that they care.

Such a shame.


----------



## eng (Jul 18, 2011)

straight porn is ok

shemale porn... u better bring a raincoat  bitch


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 18, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> See the quote below for the straight forward answer.
> 
> 
> *
> ...



post a link to the study that backs up this statement


----------



## DOMS (Jul 18, 2011)

strength is pain said:


> If the individual appears to be a beautiful woman then fucking it or even simply being attracted to it is not bisexual. To be bisexual by definition you would need to be sexually attracted to both male and female traits.
> 
> It's not the penis that is attractive but the feminine physique and overall beauty which causes the attraction. I can understand why purely straight men would much rather fuck a gorgeous trannie as opposed to fucking some fat, ugly woman for the sake of a technicality regarding xx and xy chromosomes.
> 
> ...



If it wasn't born with a vagina and you're attracted to it knowing that isn't so, you're bi or outright gay. If you think otherwise, you're only lying to yourself.


----------



## bmw (Jul 18, 2011)

OP posts this like it's something new?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 18, 2011)

Sabrina De Paula and Laura Ferraz - Hardcore sex video - Tube8.com


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yvette Bova is all muscle


----------



## SFW (Jul 18, 2011)

Prince said:


> Sabrina De Paula and Laura Ferraz - Hardcore sex video - Tube8.com


 

Sexy latin paola pretty body little tits and ass - xHamster.com


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 18, 2011)

Prince said:


> Sabrina De Paula and Laura Ferraz - Hardcore sex video - Tube8.com





Boogz1218 said:


> Yvette Bova is all muscle





SFW said:


> Sexy latin paola pretty body little tits and ass - xHamster.com



 sh*t just got worth reading


----------

